# Please help! JD 190c lawn tractor wiring chewed up by dog! Will run if jumped off.



## Jcoop91 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi. A few months ago my dad's dog got into his John deers 190c after chasing for lizards lol. (I know that sounds crazy but it's true) she for some reason chewed through the wiring and nade a rwal mess of everything. We had a guy that rigged it up to run but he no longer works for us. The mower runs fine if you jump it off by grounding and connecting a positive to the starter. I purchased a new solenoid and still no cranking via the ignition. I've tested the fuse and I'm getting power. It also can be cranked by crossing over the terminals on the solenoid itself. It's getting proper signal from the ignition because it simply tries to turn over without actually starting when I jump it off, as well as turning off when I turn the key off. The safety seat switch works as well as the brake switch along with the pto switch however I still have a slew of bare wires that I have no idea go where(I also realize that this could be the source of my problem by shorting out the ground) Where do I need to start to troubleshoot what might be the cause for it not starting with the ignition? I also have been trying to find an exact wiring diagram so I can connect everything properly. Thanks and I will be posting pictures later on asap


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try running a wire straight from the battery + ,to the small terminal of the solenoid.
If it cranks,check the wire from the switch,or the switch,itself.
If it still does the same,replace the solenoid.


----------



## Jcoop91 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry for not replying back sooner. Had a few dry days here in Florida and I've been working on irrigation out in my groves! But back to this here... I will try that. I have quite a few head scratchers when it comes to this 190c. First off, my solenoid haso 4 contacts- 1 to starter, 1-from +, and 2 smaller on the top which from my understanding is the signal circuitry for the safety switches/ ignition itself. As stated in the above post^^^the very first thing I did was test the original solenoid and ended up replacing it after many recommendations that it was the source of the problem...however I don't think this is it. I'm trying to avoid buying unnecessary stuff; for instance, the ignition plug/ harness is grimey and to my untrained eye looks "corroded" so I will end up replacing it...even though it won't start without the key in the crank position and will shut off with the key. That's an example of what I'm what I'm trying to avoid. I'm pretty sure it is within the harness itself I've got multiple naked wires that havent been addressed...


----------



## Jcoop91 (Apr 13, 2016)

That's not mine^^^ that's the type of solenoid that my specific model has.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

surely the wires are colour coded, can't you join these by matching colours ?, have you had a look at the manuals on this site ?, have you tried googling your tractor model for the wiring diagram, I have found a number of diagrams on google.

I will try and find something for you, not promising, but will give it a go.

how about a photo of the damaged wiring ?.


----------



## Jcoop91 (Apr 13, 2016)

FredM said:


> surely the wires are colour coded, can't you join these by matching colours ?, have you had a look at the manuals on this site ?, have you tried googling your tractor model for the wiring diagram, I have found a number of diagrams on google.
> 
> I will try and find something for you, not promising, but will give it a go.
> 
> how about a photo of the damaged wiring ?.


I will provide a pictulre of the damaged wiring....however; of course i tried"googling" for the obvious solution to this problem per the specific model. I understand that there is a plethora of people asking dumb questions but i thought I went out of my way so provide the general deatils of my issue.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

questions have to be asked, you can't get away from that, you must also realize that all we can see on this forum is writing and this gets damn hard to picture your problem.

Cheers


----------

